# Calculo sección cable en red trifásica



## anderoper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola a todos,

en el trabajo me sale la siguiente duda. tengo que alimentar temporalmente las resistencias de caldeo de un generador. las resistencias forman grupos en triángulo de 3 en 3, y en total tengo 4 impedancias (3 resistencias cada una) en el circuito. La tensión de alimentación es de 400 Vac y el valor de cada Resistencia es de 500W. Necesito saber que sección de cable necesitaría para alimentarlas, he puesto de 3x2,5mm2 pero no se si resulta un poco justa. alguien me puede orientar.

--> yo entiendo que al tener 4 grupos en triángulo, es como si tuviese equivalente un sólo triángulo y cada valor de la Req=4R, por tanto igual a 2000w

de está manera me quedaría una linea trifásica de la que cuelga un triángulo con una Z=2000w en cada rama => I=P/V = 2000/400 = 5A para lo cual veo suficiente un cable de 2,5mm2.

Acabo de agregar la imagen. a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. gracias
pero no se si la equivalencia está bien hecha. Os mandaría la imagen del circuito eléctrico, pero no puedo cargarlo, si alguien me puede ayudar le mandaría la imagen a su email. gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

Para adjuntar archivos al mensaje tenés que ir a la opción que dice "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos", dentro de la edición avanzada o la opción de responder.
En tu caso, click en "Editar", abajo a la derecha del mensaje, click en "Ir a Avanzado" y ya estás.

Ahí va a aparecer una ventanita con un explorador con el que buscás lo que querés adjuntar. Prestá atención a las extensiones permitidas y sus tamaños máximos.

Un detalle: Ofrecer o pedir soluciones o datos por mail en un foro abierto es, por lo menos, descortés. Por favor, no lo hagas.


Saludos

PS: Me olvidaba, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## radni (Oct 20, 2009)

Amigo cuando trabajás con una alimentación trifásica en triangulo hay un factor que hay que tener en cuenta que es que la corriente de linea es una corriente compuesta por la suma vectorial de las corrientes de fase y cuyo valor si hacés las cuentitas es raiz cuadrada de tres por la intensidad de fase ó lo que es lo mismo 1,73*If por lo tanto tu cálculo lo deberías rehacer para una corriente de linea de 8,63 Amp.
Segundo: cuando se calcula una linea se debe tener en cuenta la longitud desde el punto de alimentación hasta el consumo para tener en cuenta la caida y no solamente si la sección del conductor soporta la corriente para ello la formula a utilizar se llama del momento de corriente y es caida tolerable (por ejemplo 5%) =  Ro*l*I/S en donde Ro es la resistividad en ohm*mm/m (mhos) se saca de la tabla de resistencias especificas para Cu ó Al de acuerdo al conductor , l longitud en metros del conductor (ojo en monofásica tenes que poner el doble pues es ida y vuelta ),I es la corriente que lo vá a atravesar y por ultimo S es la seccíon del conductor en mm cuadrados .
Es decir despejando la variable S te queda Ro*l*I/para tu caso 20V(5% de 400V) en caso que la distancia sea corta se opta por la formula de asignar una densidad de corriente de 6 Amp/mm cuadrado al conductor y listo.
Espero que te sirva de algo.
Saludos


----------



## anderoper (Oct 21, 2009)

La segunda parte del cálculo vendría en estimar propiamente la sección en función de la distancia, que será unos 100m, pero eso se hacerlo. El problema real con el que me encuentro es que no se como calcular el equivalente de esas 12 resistencias de 500w. Alguien me dijo que sería 12*500= 6kW pero yo no creo que sea así, ya que al no estar en serie no puedo sumar directamente las potencias.
Gracias por las ayudas, a ver si llegamos al fondo del asunto.


----------



## Christian B (Oct 21, 2009)

La potencia está bien calculada.
Lo que dice correctamente Radni, es que si la distancia del cable es considerablemente grande, podés tener una caída de tensión sobre el cable que distorsione los valores de la teoría. Vas a disipar parte de la potencia sobre los cables y la potencia disipada sobre las resistencia no será de 6Kw, ya que la tensión al final del tramo, será menor de 400V.
La resistibidad del cobre es de 0.017ohm*distancia en metros/ sección del cable en mm².
Si el cable de 2,5mm² fuera de 100m, vas a tener el equivalente de tres resistencias de 0.68ohm en serie con cada rama.
Si la corriente va a ser aprox de 9 Amp por fase, vas a tener una caida de tensión de 9A*0.68ohm=6.12V
Potencia disipada sobre cada cable:
9A²*0.68ohm=55W.

Conclución:
El cable va a tener < de 6 amp por milimetro²
La caida de tensión  va a ser < al 5%
Potencia disipada en el cable < al 1%


----------



## radni (Oct 21, 2009)

La potencia total es como te dijeron 6KW. La potencia se puede sumar.


----------

